
Orange censors all blogs, not just GigaOM - iProject
http://gigaom.com/europe/orange-censors-all-blogs/
======
mtgx
Unbelievable. And they keep saying how child porn filters will only ever
censor porn, so we have nothing to worry about, and that we are exaggerating
when we worry about censorship. Right.

